# 1940 Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle resto



## bobcycles (Aug 6, 2020)

Here's a neat old Schwinn that went through a multitude of owners and folklore over the years... It started
out as a Blue bicycle but at some point long long ago was repainted a sort of "gun metal" grey color.  For quite
some time due to the patina and sort of authentic original look, it was thought to be an odd special order color
in this grey metallic with red accents.  I actually owned this bicycle at one point, and it really did go around and 
around in some Schwinn fan circles fooling many of us in its "grey" state.  
Sadly, it ended up falling into the hands a 'not so conscientious' care taker
and the bicycle was blown apart and sold in bit and pieces on Ebay.  A happy ending tho as
a friend of mine south of here, noticed the various parts auctions and stepped up to the plate and bid to win most of it
to keep it together and a resurrection!  Some months back I took on the job of bringing the bicycle back to life as it might have appeared new back in 
1940.  Here are some pix of the finished product.  A very cool 1 year only model, now in a nice collection down south in Southern Calif.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh my heavens! Really, that's the same piece? I'm floored Bob.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 7, 2020)

Nice work! He didn’t keep the Lincoln badge?! Send a pic of that to @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi


----------



## sworley (Aug 7, 2020)

Wild stuff. Makes you wonder over the years how many original-to-the-bike parts our bikes retain and how many are "like" replacements. With many of these bikes reaching 80+ years a lot can happen in that time! 
Accidents back in the day and financial incentives to part out bikes today have a lot to play into this.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 7, 2020)

Beautiful bike!  I like both the before and after shots.  Its a keeper either way!


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 7, 2020)

Great story! What a beautiful bike!


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 7, 2020)

The grey and red bike is Spectacular!!


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 7, 2020)

Another nice one Bob. Great color combo.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 7, 2020)

You do nice work.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 7, 2020)

LOOKS GREAT!
NICE JOB!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Beautiful Bob! My favorite color combo. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2020)

wow. great looking bicycle


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 7, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> Nice work! He didn’t keep the Lincoln badge?! Send a pic of that to @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi
> View attachment 1243190





He opted for a bigger "graphic" hit with the badge switch to ACE.... gotta admit...a prettier badge


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 7, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> The grey and red bike is Spectacular!!




Agreed interesting looking in that "before" state.....but keep in mind...a repaint also...  Original color was indeed Blue.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 7, 2020)

Bob congrats for the well job done whit more correct parts and color combo that brings back to life this bike*!*


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 7, 2020)

Very nice !!!!!


----------



## stoney (Aug 7, 2020)

Is that thing plugged in?, that is bright. Gorgeous Bob.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 7, 2020)

stoney said:


> Is that thing plugged in?, that is bright. Gorgeous Bob.




That blue color is not the standard "Cobalt" but more like a Periwinkle and man is it bright!   I've only seen that on a 
few years mostly 40/41 maybe 39?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2020)

A little history on this Autocycle for those that may have forgotten or for those that weren't around back in 2015. Here is the thread that was started when this piece was being sold on eBay and then later being blown apart. I for one am extremely excited to see this one being reborn. A big high five to the new owner and to Bob! 









						Reverse Paint Autocycle | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

This looks like a sweet bike. I love the paint. $5,000 http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&toolid=10001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321648984973




					thecabe.com


----------



## vincev (Aug 8, 2020)

I remember the story behind this bike.Nice job !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 8, 2020)

WOW! That's a great color and rebuild you did, and a cool story also. Now if I could just win the lottery. Maybe buying a ticket would help me.
Shawn M.


----------

